# How long a wait for EC after failed embryo transfer?



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello,

Does anyone know how many cycles you have to wait after a failed embryo transfer to have another egg collection? Can you roll straight into it on the next cycle, or do the (private) clinics prefer you to have a clean cycle or two first? My eggs aren't getting any younger, so I'm keen to try again soon.

Many thanks xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

It depends on whether you did a natural FET or medicated FET/IVF. I believe any medicated cycle, most clinics like you to have one or two bleeds, whereas natural FET you should be able to go again straight away


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Since you have to have another retrieval, i would advise 3 months during which you should work on your diet so that you get good eggs.plus, the body needs to get rid of all medications you were on for your failed cycle.


----------



## water-lily78 (Oct 21, 2015)

I hear it may be different from clinic to clinic. I cycled in Sweden and could do a fresh cycle every other month. Had nothing ever to freeze, so it was all fresh cycles for me.


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks ladies, that's a great help. I'll talk to my doctor on Monday and see what he proposes...


----------

